# 100 kostenlose farbige Hintergründe



## Martin Schaefer (15. Dezember 2010)

*Hundert herrliche Hintergründe*



Hier sind 100 kostenlose, farbige Hintergründe im Format 1920x1080px für private und kommerzielle Zwecke. Alles ist erlaubt, außer die Wiederveröffentlichung als Textursammlung auf anderen Webseiten oder Datenträgern.


----------



## Julchen36 (15. Dezember 2010)

Oh, wie fein. Dankeschön!


----------



## simea (16. Dezember 2010)

Vielen dank, und schöne Festtage!


----------

